# So...



## Karhunkynsi (29/6/12)

So...

Anybody had the amazing experience (and vile taste) of sampling this evil little devil?


----------



## Jay Cee (29/6/12)

I almost tried some after spotting it in a Balinese supermarket recently, but good sense prevailed and I opted for a local stout instead.


----------



## brad81 (29/6/12)

I tried it from my local IGA about 6 months ago. Had to tip it out, it was horrid


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/12)

Wow, that looks great - where do I get it ?


----------



## kymba (29/6/12)

looks like a good candidate for a quick stripping run


----------



## Jay Cee (30/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> Wow, that looks great - where do I get it ?




You could pick up 500 cartons for next weekend from Ali Baba.

http://uk.alibaba.com/product/127221778-El...anned-Beer.html


----------



## mwd (30/6/12)

Jay Cee said:


> You could pick up 500 cartons for next weekend from Ali Baba.
> 
> http://uk.alibaba.com/product/127221778-El...anned-Beer.html




Must be a different brew as it states 5%ABV.

Brewed in Bali at Bali Hai brewery for the pisshead Aussies. Pretty cheap to eat and drink in Bali.


----------



## Jay Cee (30/6/12)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Brewed in Bali at Bali Hai brewery for the pisshead Aussies. Pretty cheap to eat and drink in Bali.



$1.30 for Bintang and under $3 for local craft ales means you can steer clear of Diablo. 

Shops also sell a beer called Panther, a stout with added ginseng.


----------

